# What Up from NC!



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm from NC and some friends just got me into snowboarding. I got a 153 08 wide forum recon (the black and orange one) and went out a few days ago for my first time. I am not sure if it was the years of me skateboarding or what, but when I started talking to other long time snowboarders on the slope, and they figured out it was my first day, they flip out, lol. Any ways, had a blast and can't wait to go again. Kinda disappointed I got into it so late into the season though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

where in charlotte are you from? i'm from that area as well. i'm down here in florida for school.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I live about 25 miles from Charlotte as well. So hit me up and maybe we will be up at the same time and can hit a few runs together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

nice profile pic. i see that's from the top of sugar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

aka22 said:


> nice profile pic. i see that's from the top of sugar.


lol, not trying to be a dousch, but thats from mt. fuji when I was in Japan, lol. I realized the quality is kinda bad, but thanks, haha.

but yea, I am actually from a small town called Eden, right on the Virgina border, about 45 min. north of Greensboro, but I basically live in Charlotte I guess now, because I go to UNCC (live on campus).

I think my friends (they have all been snowboarding for a few years, so im the newbie of the group) and I are going to hit up the twighlight session at app this friday since we don't have any classes fridays and it will be cheaper, and we also get a student discount, so we can get that for like $25 or around that. Anyways, we will probably try to go as much as possible, maybe almost every friday until season is over with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> lol, not trying to be a dousch, but thats from mt. fuji when I was in Japan, lol. I realized the quality is kinda bad, but thanks, haha.


lol sorry i was talking to the other guy about the profile pic. but urs is a nice pic too. what were you doing in japan?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

aka22 said:


> lol sorry i was talking to the other guy about the profile pic. but urs is a nice pic too. what were you doing in japan?


haha, ok i see now. lol, sorry. oh i went there over the summer with some friends. I love it there. Would love to become fluent in the language and live a few years over there, but so far all I have had to do is take two high school semesters of it, and go there for a week, but hey, thats more than most people can say, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

that's cool. yea, i don't know if i'm gonna be able to make it back for the rest of the season. maybe if i get lucky but we'll see. if i'm up that way i'll give you a shout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

ok man, thats cool. but yea, scz71, i should be up there almost every weekend. I'm going to app this weekend, which I hear can be intimidating as shit being a begginer, but thats exactly the way skateparks where back when I started skateboarding. lol, just gotta say, screw this, I don't care, and just snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

no, you got it all wrong. app is nothing. sugar and beech have the highest vertical drop. app is just a big hill so you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, don't be intimidated whatsoever with App. Its one of the smaller hills around. Sugar is the largest and the most vertical drop, longest run is 1.5 miles. Beech is a little smaller than Sugar. Should still be fun though, although its supposed to be a little warm this weekend. I will be up there as well with a few friends this weekend, hopefully a cold snap will come thru!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, no. I am completly fine with going down hills, no matter the steepness (went down the black diamond with no problem last weekend, thats why I guess people were like "damn, no way its your first time"), but the reason we go to app is the terrain parks, and thats what we will be hittin up and I will be trying rails and boxes. I mean if the balance required going down a rail in snowboarding is anything similar to skateboarding, I might be able to start to get it down the first day, lol.

but yea, looks like its gonna rain there friday, so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

so it looks like this weekend and next weekend are completly shot down here for snowboarding. rain and lows of like 45. wonderful.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

yo frank.... me and a buddy are leaving charlotte this coming sat morning heading for ski beech.. we are gonna ride twilight on sat and get up and ride that day on sunday


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> yo frank.... me and a buddy are leaving charlotte this coming sat morning heading for ski beech.. we are gonna ride twilight on sat and get up and ride that day on sunday


I heard Beech was shut down due to the wind on Sunday... any truth there?

I was at Sugar and the wind was cruel, but it was a good day. Still surprised that it snowed ALL DAY.

Oh, and Frank, I have a finance degree from UNCC.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I heard Beech was shut down due to the wind on Sunday... any truth there?
> 
> I was at Sugar and the wind was cruel, but it was a good day. Still surprised that it snowed ALL DAY.
> 
> Oh, and Frank, I have a finance degree from UNCC.


i hate i missed ya on sugar... we ended up staying there all weekend we never even went up to beech. Had I known you were there I would have gotten up with you for some riding! Chances are we prob saw each other on the slopes several times and didnt even know it.

what do you ride in and what board are you on?

I am riding an 09 GNU riders choice and I wear brown pinstripe pants and a black burton jacket. I also had a digital green camo face mask on all day as well.. the guys at the lift recognized me every time because of it and just stopped even looking for my lift ticket..LOL


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> i hate i missed ya on sugar... we ended up staying there all weekend we never even went up to beech. Had I known you were there I would have gotten up with you for some riding! Chances are we prob saw each other on the slopes several times and didnt even know it.
> 
> what do you ride in and what board are you on?
> 
> I am riding an 09 GNU riders choice and I wear brown pinstripe pants and a black burton jacket. I also had a digital green camo face mask on all day as well.. the guys at the lift recognized me every time because of it and just stopped even looking for my lift ticket..LOL


I was on an Atomic Greg Maxwell Hatchet - light tan Patagonia shell black Marker goretex pants. That board is MUCH more noticeable than the gear I had on, lol.

The weather was cruel at times, eh? Those gusts were serious! 

Is that RC with MTX and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I was on an Atomic Greg Maxwell Hatchet - light tan Patagonia shell black Marker goretex pants. That board is MUCH more noticeable than the gear I had on, lol.
> 
> The weather was cruel at times, eh? Those gusts were serious!
> 
> Is that RC with MTX and if so, how do you like it?


is it an 09 hatchet? that is a cool ass looking board! Unfortunately I didnt notice it all day out of all the boards i DID notice.

There were a few times the wind damn near blew me to my front edge.... I almost caught a front edge and ate it a few times due to a sudden gust!

Yes my GNU is an MTX board.... I hate to give into the hype but it is a phenomenal board! My buddy just bought a LIB dark series with magna traction and I made a believer out of him after only a few runs on one. He always gave me a hard time about me saying magna was great but it was a riot to hear him say that I had made him a believer as well! 

I guess its like anything, if youve been riding a forgiving board for 10 years and switch to something super sticky, you may not like it. However if you are still earning what you like and havent developed your preference yet 100% then it would be something great to pick up. The boards are definitely "grabby" but thats what the idea of it is. Once you learn how the board wants to be ridden you just roll with it.

I still havent ridden a BTX board yet, and I have actually been seriously thinking of trying to get a park pickle (GNU's limited version of the skate banana) I hear the BTX boards are the opposite though, supposedly they are very loose when riding them and they have to have magna traction to keep them planted.


----------

